# كتاب : Handbook of Metalforming Processes



## zidaan (31 يوليو 2009)

Henry Ericsson Theis - Handbook of Metalforming Processes







*Henry Ericsson Theis - Handbook of Metalforming Processes*
CRC | 1999 | ISBN: 082479317X | Pages: 672 | DJVU | 16.73 MB

Reflecting hands-on experience of materials, equipment, tooling and processes used in the industry, this work provides up-to-date information on flat-rolled sheet metal products. It addresses the processing and forming of light-to-medium-gauge flat-rolled sheet metal, illustrating the versatility and myriad uses of this material.

links

http://uploading.com/files/6Y5X5JIA/io10.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/261866290/io10.rar​


----------



## صناعي1 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

